# Pet smart in Chilliwack



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I guess petcetera is out and petsmart is in. They are building a location on evens road. Thought I'd mention for all the chilliwackians


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Ty for the info by wally world? Thanks for the frags they woke up right away..


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I had noticed a sign for it on the highway about a year ago and was wondering when it was going to be built. I don't shop there much as the condition of their fish is usually pretty poor but a good place for supplies.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Where on Evans Road are they building it? 
I thought it was mostly farm land left on that road.
I heard that Petco or Super Pets or PJ's Pets was going into the old Petcetera location.
I can't remember which one, but it is suppose to be run by Hagen.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

yup I saw the new store today @ Chilliwack Landing across from Kal tire in the WallMart plaza.
Not very big considering sister store in Abbotsford.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Mostly farm land? Hardly considering they built a exit and round about just for it probley 15 plus restaurants a movie theater walmart gas station blah blah blah


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Evans road is farmland
Evans parkway is commercial and restaurants


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I call all it Evans my bad I guess


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

All new pet smarts will
Be going smaller and when the abbotsford ones or Langley ones lease is up thry may
Go smaller also. Big
Box stores are shrinking.
Also petsmart is all American.
All
Money goes to USA owners. 
Pet smarts are taking over some petceteras. 




Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

Yeah the petsmart that opened in poco recently is just a convenience store type that carries the basic goods and such. They're definitely all American. They get everything direct which explains their mostly cheap prices.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

They also have their "top fin" brand . I've had people coming looking for stuff to fit ...and. No go. I guess it insures you will be back for filter inserts etc.


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

Lol yeah same at the store I'm at. Some people get mad that we don't carry that brand. I don't understand people sometimes buuuuut yup.


----------

